# What to use to ensure a good seal around a glass top?



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking for a bit of help. I want to make sure my glass top humidor is not letting any air leak. Does anyone have any experience in using a sealant (glue, epoxy, etc) that will do so AND not leave and odor, chemical or otherwise, in the humidor that can transfer to the sticks? Perhaps a clear solution? I'd hate to look down into my humidor and have to look past a boarder of caulk. lol


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Food grade or aquarium sealant. Clear and odorless.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

this stuff works extremely well, odorless.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

And I'm assuming these would bond well with both the cedar and glass without cracking the touching cedar?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I've not noticed any separation or cracking where the sealant is in contact with the cedar. It adheres well and remains flexible when dry.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sprouthog said:


> Food grade or aquarium sealant. Clear and odorless.


+1 to the aquarium sealant.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Sprouthog said:


> I've not noticed any separation or cracking where the sealant is in contact with the cedar. It adheres well and remains flexible when dry.


Thanks for the advice. Looks like I have to seal my humidor. Got any tips? Also what specific sealant did you use?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I used this sealant because the store was close to home but any similar product will do.

Dap® Aquarium Silicone Sealant (00688) - Pure Silicone Caulk - Ace Hardware


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Sprouthog said:


> I used this sealant because the store was close to home but any similar product will do.
> 
> Dap® Aquarium Silicone Sealant (00688) - Pure Silicone Caulk - Ace Hardware


Alright thanks a lot brother!
Did you also put painter tape on the lid?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Alright thanks a lot brother!
> Did you also put painter tape on the lid?


No, my table top is very tight. 60 RH for my ready to smokes.

I used it on a 3000ct cabinet with a glass door. Also used it on all the internal seams and where the electrical outlet enters the cabinet. I used 1/8" x 1/4" wide gap closed cell foam tape around the door which seals nicely. Maintains 65 RH year round.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Applied the sealant to my humi! I don't have too stead of a hand, so it's a big shaky. But as long as it does the job, cosmetics come second.

Anyone have a picture laying around of their seal job? I wanna compare how much of the sealant you guys used on the area... Thanks. 

Follow up question: How would I go about removing this from the humidor if, say, I wanted to reapply it. Does it just "peel" right off?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Applied the sealant to my humi! I don't have too stead of a hand, so it's a big shaky. But as long as it does the job, cosmetics come second.
> 
> Anyone have a picture laying around of their seal job? I wanna compare how much of the sealant you guys used on the area... Thanks.
> 
> Follow up question: How would I go about removing this from the humidor if, say, I wanted to reapply it. Does it just "peel" right off?


I didn't use much maybe an 1/8" bead and used my finger to smooth it out. It doesn't have to be thick. When dry a razor blade works well to get it started then it pulls away.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

You guy's are on your A game


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

The way I make sure I have a solid seal is I don't buy glasstop humi's anymore :lol:

I've owned 2, both of them are total pains.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> The way I make sure I have a solid seal is I don't buy glasstop humi's anymore :lol:
> 
> I've owned 2, both of them are total pains.


Agreed. Learned my mistake. I just thought it would be cool to look at my cigars all day long and savor them in my mind.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Branzig said:


> The way I make sure I have a solid seal is I don't buy glasstop humi's anymore :lol:
> 
> I've owned 2, both of them are total pains.


You mean total *panes*!?!:biglaugh: ooooooooooooooooooh morning funnies


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

A couple of things that may or may not have been discussed in previous threads. Stay away from any latex or acrylic sealants. The off gas something awful.
Pure silicon off gasses as well but I guess not bad enough to make some of them food grade. So I would stick to food grade or aquarium as suggested.
But also... I would seal from the outside if at all possible. With a steady hand, you can lay a nice bead -or- you can trim it into a respectable look with an exacto knife.
Quite a few years ago, a regular guitar customer of mine brought his glasstop to me figuring that I work with wood, so I must be an expert on leaky humidors... 
Long story short, I dropped the glass out completely by heating it with a lamp and heatgun. I scraped the old glue off. I made supports on the inside that was just like a frame/molding. Put a bead of silicone mostly towards the outside edge of the glass. Clamped it all in place with titebond II on all he wood to wood joints. Made sure that ALMOST no silicone squeezed out towards the inside. Don't remember if the silicone was food/aquarium grade. I was not into cigars at the time but I did consider not having any additional "smell" being propagated on the interior. Spoke to the customer recently and asked about the humi. He says that it is still doing fine and we will smoke a cigar together when he brings me his axe in March... 
Have fun
rich


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Looking for a bit of help. I want to make sure my glass top humidor is not letting any air leak. Does anyone have any experience in using a sealant (glue, epoxy, etc) that will do so AND not leave and odor, chemical or otherwise, in the humidor that can transfer to the sticks? Perhaps a clear solution? I'd hate to look down into my humidor and have to look past a boarder of caulk. lol


I have had luck with Hot Glue orderless Tasteless requires no clamps and the humidor is useable in minutes!


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Tony... you mean hot melt like in a glue gun? I'd love to find a hot glue that doesn't smell like vinegar. Do they sell it as an odorless/tasteless version. I don't care about it as a humi solution. But there are times when my gluegun is sitting and cooking for hours at a time and the smell gets old after a while... 
OP Sorry for the hijack... 


TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have had luck with Hot Glue orderless Tasteless requires no clamps and the humidor is useable in minutes!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have had luck with Hot Glue orderless Tasteless requires no clamps and the humidor is useable in minutes!


That's interesting. I never knew hot glue was odorless.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

I wondering this myself. Hope to hear from tony on this. it would make for a good solution for you and help me with other stuff as well. Maybe I'll just google it later...  Gotta run
later
rich


Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's interesting. I never knew hot glue was odorless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rjwillow said:


> Hi Tony... you mean hot melt like in a glue gun? I'd love to find a hot glue that doesn't smell like vinegar. Do they sell it as an odorless/tasteless version. I don't care about it as a humi solution. But there are times when my gluegun is sitting and cooking for hours at a time and the smell gets old after a while...
> OP Sorry for the hijack...


Hot-melt adhesive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hot Melt Glue Sticks for Plastic, Wood and Packaging by 3M

Hot Melt Adhesives, Metallocene & EVA Based Hot Melt Adhesives


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's interesting. I never knew hot glue was odorless.


Thats a joke right????????????
If not check the links i have provided good luck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's interesting. I never knew hot glue was odorless.





rjwillow said:


> I wondering this myself. Hope to hear from tony on this. it would make for a good solution for you and help me with other stuff as well. Maybe I'll just google it later...  Gotta run
> later
> rich


Here's where i get mine!

Master Bond, Inc. - Hackensack, NJ Browse our catalog of products
Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Manufacturer of FDA compliant adhesives for food packing applications. Application engineering & full technical support provided. FDA approved adhesives conform to title 21, US code of federal regulations & Food & Drug Administration Chapter 1, section 175.105 & 175.300 for food applications. Adhesives & sealants include epoxy, acrylic, silicone, polyurethane, polyamide, UV curing, hot melt & optically clear formulations have FDA approval & comply with regulations governing adhesives & laminates for food applications.
MasterBond.com | Adhesives, Sealants & Coatings


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

I second the hot glue gun. Never noticed any smell from it.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> I second the hot glue gun. Never noticed any smell from it.


Would any hot glue brand work?


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you so much, Tony. Came thru big time... 


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here's where i get mine!
> 
> Master Bond, Inc. - Hackensack, NJ Browse our catalog of products
> Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
> ...


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

The standard :cheapie" glue sticks are acetal based. It out gasses enough to corrode/oxidize small electronic components and solder joints in the applications I need it for... So that alone would dissuade me from considering it on a humi. If you leave your glue gum on long enough, you'll smell it... 
But maybe you have some of the good glue mention by Tony above... 
Good luck
rich


Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Would any hot glue brand work?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rjwillow said:


> Thank you so much, Tony. Came thru big time...


You Sir are very welcome!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

rjwillow said:


> The standard :cheapie" glue sticks are acetal based. It out gasses enough to corrode/oxidize small electronic components and solder joints in the applications I need it for... So that alone would dissuade me from considering it on a humi. If you leave your glue gum on long enough, you'll smell it...
> But maybe you have some of the good glue mention by Tony above...
> Good luck
> rich


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheap and readily available in almost every home; I used a very thin bead of plain Elmer's white glue along the inside of the glass pane. No odor, ready in about 30 minutes and nearly invisible if used sparingly.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Nature said:


> Cheap and readily available in almost every home; I used a very thin bead of plain Elmer's white glue along the inside of the glass pane. No odor, ready in about 30 minutes and nearly invisible if used sparingly.


That sounds interesting. I do believe I have Elmer's glue too.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here's where i get mine!
> 
> Master Bond, Inc. - Hackensack, NJ Browse our catalog of products
> Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
> ...


Which did u use if u don't mind me asking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

teckneekz said:


> Which did u use if u don't mind me asking.


Oh Jeez its been a while have not owned a glass-top for years. It was a food safe hot glue you can call or email them they are very helpful. Just tell them what your intentions are.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

@TonyBrooklyn thanks brother I'll make sure to do that.

Didn't mean to go thread jack it's just that I'm actually sorta in the same position as the OP. Picked up a used glasstop 100ct off Craigslist. Wanted to make sure it wasn't leaking before I started seasoning it and what not. If I find anything with the FDA food grade silicone tony and I were speaking of ill update here. Thanks again!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried to use Elmer's Professional Probond Wood Glue. 
http://www.amazon.com/Elmers-Interior-12-Ounce-Container-P9702/dp/B0000DD49J/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
I have an opened bottle in my house and I was wondering if it would be safe to use.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

teckneekz said:


> @TonyBrooklyn thanks brother I'll make sure to do that.
> 
> Didn't mean to go thread jack it's just that I'm actually sorta in the same position as the OP. Picked up a used glasstop 100ct off Craigslist. Wanted to make sure it wasn't leaking before I started seasoning it and what not. If I find anything with the FDA food grade silicone tony and I were speaking of ill update here. Thanks again!


You Sir are very welcome!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Has anyone tried to use Elmer's Professional Probond Wood Glue.
> Elmer's ProBond Interior Wood Glue, 12-Ounce Container #P9702 - Amazon.com
> I have an opened bottle in my house and I was wondering if it would be safe to use.


I wouldn't those types of interior type glue are not really good performers under constant humidity.
The Exterior version is better but not by any means food safe grade.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wouldn't those types of interior type glue are not really good performers under constant humidity.
> The Exterior version is better but not by any means food safe grade.


Gotcha gotta look for food safe.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

aquarium silicone, available at any pet store and simple to use


----------

